#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > DE LOUNGE >  >  Welke order heb jij zoal in de pijplijn zitten ?

## sis

Ik ga voor een bricasti  M7 .
sis

----------


## Timo Beckman

......................

----------


## freek

Een specbos 1201, een lichtspectrum meter om projectoren te calibreren. Beetje prijzig, maar hopelijk over een paar weekjes in huis.

----------


## BJD

> een APEX intelli-nog iets



De oude of nieuwe versie? (IntelliQ/X1 of X2) :Smile: 

Bij mij staat er nog steeds een leuke delay bak op het lijstje. Vaak genoeg (soms ook op dure digitafels) is de delay net niet wat ik zoek.

----------


## gertgeluid

> MAC book pro + SMAART7



Same here. Afgelopen week noodgedwongen moeten Smaarten op m'n privé Macbook Pro en... jongens... wat loopt dat lekker! En dan heb ik het nog over een Bootcamp Win XP situatie met een ouwe Smaart. Maar echt dik voor elkaar. De demo van v7 (Mac) die ik vorige jaar ergens aan de tand heb gevoeld is me zeer goed bevallen.

----------


## Lala

Ik denk dat het een Avolites Titan Mobile gaat worden... Deze zomer met een bandje festivals af, en nemen aantal eigen sunstrips mee. Dan ook maar eigen tafeltje mee, en de titan mobile heeft een goede prijs en een goed formaat daarvoor...

----------


## Watt Xtra

Ben druk bezig met nieuwe versterkers... worden racken van 8 kantjes met Xilica 4080. Welke ampjes het worden is nog niet geheel zeker maar iets in de trant van 4*2200watt 24ohm  :Big Grin:  10 stuks zeker

----------


## Timo Beckman

......................

----------


## Timo Beckman

......................

----------


## BJD

:Embarrassment: 
Een D-Two ligt hier nu ook op de plank.

----------


## qvt

He Timo hoe bevalt die 4Pre? Ik wil hem zelf eigenlijk ook aanschaffen maar kan er weinig relevante info over vinden.

----------


## jakkes72

> Aangeschaft 
> Macbook pro / SMAART 7. nog iets/ motu4pre . Alles in een case . 
> Nu ter zijnertijd een APEX maar eerst alle bekabeling solderen voor SMAART zodat het allemaal binnen een minuut of 5 kan draaien en de x-tra mogelijkheden die SMAART geeft bekijken .
> LAMA ook eens bekijken van de week . Misschien is dit iets voor de mensen die eventueel die cursus interesant vinden maar niet het geld hebben voor smaart (wie weet krijgen ze nog korting ook als ik de mensen van LAMA mag geloven) .



Voor!!! Ziet er wel interessant uit

----------


## Timo Beckman

......................

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

In de pijplijn : Beyer M210TG en een AT AE3000...;-)

Met een beetje geluk nog iets later in het jaar een andere mengtafel...en geluidsset...

----------


## bones2001

Bedoel je hier niet de M201 ??, de 210 ken ik niet.
De M201 is wel helemaal te gek trouwens  :Smile:

----------


## MarkRombouts

Nieuwe mengtafel heb ik net: Allen & Heath GLD set. Super tevreden mee, erg gebruiksvriendelijk, goede geluidskwaliteit, erg goed systeem voor het geld in mijn ogen. Komt nog wel een nieuwe QSD case voor het stagerack en dan is het helemaal af.

Hopelijk in de pijplijn: Nieuwe pa set. Wordt waarschijnlijk L'acoustics. Ik denk aan Kiva of het nieuwe ARCS WIFO. 8xt's komen er sowieso ook wel.

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Ja, typ foutje, moet inderdaad 201 zijn..:-)

GLD heb ik ook op het oog...Qua PA ben ik nog zoekende...

----------


## zjeten

Bij mij zullen het Coda cue four monitors worden en chamsys pc wing.
Dit om mijn PA verder te "volmaken".
Daarna wat led spots met tri color leds en in de verre toekomst een digi menger. SD9 of Pro2

Groeten,
Jef

----------


## Timo Beckman

......................

----------


## jakkes72

Deze week een 4 * 2100 Watt versterker van Musicxtra gekocht + een Xilica 4080. 
Na het horen van de Prospect subs ook aan het twijfelen gegaan of ik deze aan wil schaffen...

----------


## jens

> En de laatste aanschaf voorlopig 
> Een I-pad 64Gb/3g plus de i-remote SMAART 7 app (http://studiosixdigital.com/iremote-for-smaart-7.html) .








Zoek de verschillen  :Wink:

----------


## MarkRombouts

Morgen de eerste twee 8XT's ophalen.
Nog even kijken wat voor versterkers ik hierbij ga aanschaffen......

----------


## Gast1401081

Ik zit te wachten op de nieuwe I-mac's, met Ivy-bridges. Daarna de algehele update van mn computerpark.

----------


## knorrepot

Hier in de pijplijn een setje Nexo PS10R2 met wat Camco amps..

----------


## Timo Beckman

......................

----------


## frederic

Ik heb momenteel zeer veel in de pijplijn zitten.
Alleen het is een zeer lange pijp.

----------


## 4AC

> Ik heb momenteel zeer veel in de pijplijn zitten.
> Alleen het is een zeer lange pijp.





???

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## djspeakertje

Nee man, meer Trans-Alaska...

----------


## Timo Beckman

......................

----------


## TornadoGo

Wow! Ziet er indrukwekkend uit hoor..

----------


## Gast1401081

> Ik zit te wachten op de nieuwe I-mac's, met Ivy-bridges. Daarna de algehele update van mn computerpark.



Vandaag alvast begonnen, omdat Apple dinsdag met "groot" nieuws dreigt te komen...
De nieuwe MacBook Pro ligt nu voor mn neus. En die ga ik maar eerst eens fijn installeren met een SSD-schijf erin...

----------


## qvt

Als het goed is volgende week het volgende bij mijn verzameling:

2x Radial AV1
Audix TM-1
Manfrotto Magic Arm incl superclamp en 1/4 + 3/8 koppelbus
Rockbag 4HE (voor outboard en een motu 4pre incl patch)

en dan binnenkort ook de nieuwe systune maar eens bestellen  :Smile:

----------


## MarkRombouts

Eerste 2 L'acoustics LA24a versterkers zijn ook binnen.
Binnenkort nog 2 stuks erbij.

----------


## NesCio01

> Eerste 2 L'acoustics LA24a versterkers zijn ook binnen.
> Binnenkort nog 2 stuks erbij.



Gefeliciteerd Mark,
toch geen MC2 gedaan?
(hoop dat je geen spijt krijgt....  :Smile: )

grtz

Nes

----------


## frederic

> Eerste 2 L'acoustics LA24a versterkers zijn ook binnen.
> Binnenkort nog 2 stuks erbij.



Dat zijn dezelfde versterkers als Camco.(Pascal Audio)

----------


## bones2001

LA24a is gelijk aan de LabGruppen FP3400, heeft niks met Camco te maken.

----------


## vasco

Net in bestelling gezet een iPad4 en Mac Mini.

----------


## frederic

Ipad4 Net gezien.
Is blijkbaar nagenoeg volledig het zelfde of de 3.
de connector is anders.

----------


## Gast1401081

> Ipad4 Net gezien.
> Is blijkbaar nagenoeg volledig het zelfde of de 3.
> de connector is anders.



bijna, iets snellere processor onder de kap, en iets meer beeldlijnen... (a6x, en Retina) ...

----------


## vasco

frederic, eerst je research goed doen en dan pas komen roepen.

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Heb net m'n eerste JBL setje binnen...PRX600 serie...Mooi spul voor het geld! En onderweg...Soundcraft Si Compact 16..;-)

----------


## frederic

> frederic, eerst je research goed doen en dan pas komen roepen.



Vasco, eerst lezen wat er staat, dan komen roepen.

----------


## jack

> Dat zijn dezelfde versterkers als Camco.(Pascal Audio)




hier klopt idd niks van ..
die la24 zijn labs!

----------


## frederic

> hier klopt idd niks van ..
> die la24 zijn labs!



Ik heb me idd vergist.
 Het zijn de nieuwe LA4 en LA8 versterkers die gemaakt zijn met Pascal Audio componenten. (Net als Camco)

----------


## WesleyVDH

> En onderweg...Soundcraft Si Compact 16..;-)



Olaf, met Stagebox?
Handig om te weten als er iemand in de buurt zit met zelfde tafel en dan eventueel een stagebox..

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Nope...zonder stagebox...Moeten weer even sparen...Heb nog een multi over die ik nog kan gebruiken...;-) Crisis he...;-)

----------


## RayM

Ipad mini. (met goedkeuring van de wederhelft  :Big Grin: )

----------


## djspeakertje

Beyer M201TG (eerst maar eens 1)

Zodra ik hem een beetje uit heb kunnen proberen verschijnt er hier wel ergens een stukje tekst denk ik.


Daan

----------


## Hansound

Ik heb net geïnvesteerd in een complete AD systems set, 2 x Stium topkast en 4 x Touring sub.
Vandaag de eerste klus..

----------


## Stoney3K

Nieuw ampje voor de toppen, 8x LED PAR56 en een berg statieven met tassen.  :Smile:

----------


## Timo Beckman

http://timobeckmangeluid.wordpress.c...surement-rack/

nu nog alles werkend krijgen . Komende week ook de SMAART i/o testen . Als alles werkt waarschijnlijk nog 3 x-tra inbouwen en combineren met sim3 .
kan dan de nauwkeurigheid van sim combineren met de werk snelheid van smaart . 
Verder nog waarschijnlijk een paar link spinners maken voor retour lijnen vanuit de processing.... Genoeg te doen en te weinig tijd......

----------


## sjig

Vandaag Presonus studiolive 16.0.2 besteld. 
Binnenkort hopelijk wat subjes ( art 905 as ) mogen halen ...

----------


## e-sonic

Meetmicrofoon binnen, de NTi  M4260, dit is een type 2, het is de bedoeling om deze onder accreditatie te brengen, en samen met de XL2 analyzer als set beschikbaar te stellen voor metingen, inclusief training.

----------


## Timo Beckman

Morgen iig even een SMAART i/o testen in combi met de mic switch van SIM3 . Als het werkt eindelijk SIM en SMAART tegelijk aanslingeren .......

----------


## Gast1401081

weer 2 HD-1-en erbij gekocht vandaag... 

nu 14 stuks op voorraad, ofwel bijna 3 Dolby-Surround opstellingen...

----------


## Timo Beckman

SIM3 en sim mic switch in combinatie met SMAART 7 en SMAART i/o . Het begint ergens op te lijken :-)
http://timobeckmangeluid.files.wordp...319-120838.jpg

----------


## NesCio01

en binnen!





 
Pijplijn is nu dus wel weer leeg  :Smile: 

grtz

Nes

----------


## drbeat

> en binnen! Pijplijn is nu dus wel weer leeg




Mooie Mics, Neem aan dat je daar niet jan en alleman door laat lallen, maar dat er echt in gezongen wordt! :Wink: 
Enne, dat niemand ze laat vallen...want dat is echt superzonde! 
Vond het trouwens op de plaatjes van de website erg lelijk...dat vind ik bij dit plaatje erg mee vallen...vind ze zelfs erg mooi, zeker tov de bagger sm58....Die mag niet eens in het zelfde mic kistje zitten volgens mij  :Wink: !

Veel werkplezier er mee!

Ps, door deze mic zullen de echte zangers en zangeressen wel gescheiden worden van de slechte....hehehe.... :Smile:

----------


## Timo Beckman

Nu net bestelt 
3 x SMAART i/o .

@nescio01 netjes man maakt het nu een probleem van de vocalisten als het niet helemaal goed klinkt . Ik heb er 1 x mee gewerkt en dat was qua mixen een makkie . Jammer dat er op dat festival maar 1 x echt goed gezongen werd . De rest kon je proberen er wat van te maken maar was verder een beetje kansloos.

----------


## NesCio01

> @nescio01 netjes man maakt het nu een probleem van de vocalisten als het niet helemaal goed klinkt . Ik heb er 1 x mee gewerkt en dat was qua mixen een makkie . Jammer dat er op dat festival maar 1 x echt goed gezongen werd . De rest kon je proberen er wat van te maken maar was verder een beetje kansloos.



Kijk Timo, dan heb jij er iig alles aan gedaan.
Ik krijg overigens nog 2 wireless modules nageleverd,
waarmee de kop op een Sennheiser handheld past.

grtz

Nes

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

> Sennheiser handheld



Met wat voor draadloze Sennheiser setjes ga je ze dan precies gebruiken?

Die DPA's lijken mij ook erg mooi toe, hoop ze binnenkort eens ergens tegen te komen!

Groeten Hugo

----------


## NesCio01

> Met wat voor draadloze Sennheiser setjes ga je ze dan precies gebruiken?



Ze gaan dan ter vervanging van 2 945 koppen op
de EW 500 G3.

grtz

Nes

----------


## djspeakertje

> Beyer M201TG (eerst maar eens 1)
> 
> Zodra ik hem een beetje uit heb kunnen proberen verschijnt er hier wel ergens een stukje tekst denk ik.
> 
> 
> Daan



En hij is binnen, meteen ff 4 Showtec 5-way IP20 stekkerdozen meegenomen (ideale dingetjes). Dinsdag gaat de M201 op snare top bij een eindexamenconcert, bevindingen komen ongetwijfeld ergens op het forum terecht. Snelle vergelijking met een SM58 en Rode M3 verraden dat het een erg natuurlijk klinkende mic is, de SM58 heeft zn typische sound, en de M3 heeft ook een randje agressiviteit. 


Daan

----------


## jakkes72

> Nu net bestelt 
> 3 x SMAART i/o .



Zijn deze i/o modules werkelijk het geld waard? als ik op de site van smaart kijk zijn ze nog al aan de prijs voor een 2 in/2 uit voorversterker..., of doen ze meer?

----------


## Timo Beckman

Tot nu toe zijn ze mij het geld waard . Alles werkt na wat gehannes met usb ellende .

het probleem wat ik tot nu toe had was dat als ik mijn gains moest bijstellen om een goede meting te doen ik ook opnieuw moest kalibreren .
Smaart 7.4 en de i/o's werken samen dmv automatic gain compensation wat inhoud 1 x kalibreren . ik kan daarna mijn gains op en neer halen maar mijn spl read out blijft gehandhaafd iets wat best tijd scheelt .
Daar SIM alleen pure spl geeft heb ik met deze kaarten dus de mogelijkheid om over 6 zones SPL te meten A/C gewogen .
Verder is het een erg fijne combi . SIM voor nauwkeurigheid (en is stabieler dan smaart) voor onax metingen en daarnaast 4 mic posities tegelijk zichtbaar als het moet voor ofax metingen of langere afstanden om te kijken of ik niet te veel onzin uithaal (ben ik best goed in :-).

2 van de 3 i/o's de 3de zit achter deze 2 .

En alles aan het werk

----------


## Timo Beckman

@ jakkes72 
Spectrum metingen incl. SPL logging A/C gewogen werkt prima .
Clocking over 3 kaarten geeft problemen . Kan dus maar 3 fft metingen los laten op dit moment.
De boyz @ rational weten het en gaan er mee bezig . Wordt vervolgt .......

----------


## e-sonic

En order voor een eenvoudige processor, als opvolger voor deq 2496, deze heeft een vaste zitplaats in een kerk gekregen.
Voor een 100 Volt testsysteem, dus spraak eq, delay en heel belangrijk tegenwoodig, de juiste all-pass filters, nu kijken of we meetsysteem dirac hiermee aan de praat krijgen, tegenwoordig ook voorzien van fasemeting....

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

Vandaag binnen gekomen:
4 setjes van 4x DPA 4099 instrumentmics in peli case.
3x de 'classic kit' met klemmen voor met name 'klassieke' instrumenten.
1x de 'rock kit' high spl versie en met klemmen voor drums, blazers etc.


Dit weekend worden ze direct ingezet, tevens met 4x d:facto II (die zijn nog op demo)  :Wink: . Oftewel: dat wordt wel weer fijn werken!

Groeten Hugo

----------


## frederic

Ik ben ook aan het sparen voor een DPA  d:facto II

----------


## NesCio01

> Vandaag binnen gekomen:
> 4 setjes van 4x DPA 4099 instrumentmics in peli case.
> 3x de 'classic kit' met klemmen voor met name 'klassieke' instrumenten.
> 1x de 'rock kit' high spl versie en met klemmen voor drums, blazers etc.
> Dit weekend worden ze direct ingezet, tevens met 4x d:facto II (die zijn nog op demo) . Oftewel: dat wordt wel weer fijn werken!
> 
> Groeten Hugo



Super moooooooooi!

Ik denk dat Rembrandt de 4 x d:Facto II niet hoeft op te halen
nadat je ze gehoord en gebruikt hebt  :Smile: 

Schrijf je nog een gebruikerservaring van gebruik dit weekend?

grtz

Nes

----------


## Outline

In de planning voor 2014: Cheap & dirty sub/sat-setje (waar wel een fatsoenlijk geluid uit komt!!!) voor de privédingetjes en als het echt een keer niks mag kosten.

Nog geen idee wat het gaat worden (actief/passief, ook niet qua max budget) maar wel langzaamaan aan het oriënteren. Als je suggesties hebt...

----------


## MarkRombouts

Dit jaar nog 2 x 12xt ophalen. Volgend jaar komt er nog een powersoft m20d. 

Denk dat er ook nog een allen heath qu16 komt.

----------


## AH

@ Outline kijk eens naar LD Stinger heb vorig week 2x 10" gekocht, word er erg blij van.

----------


## renevanh

> @ Outline kijk eens naar LD Stinger heb vorig week 2x 10" gekocht, word er erg blij van.



Ik moest er van huilen... vies hoog.

Cromo is netjes, Alto Pro TS ietsje goedkoper maar ook goed te doen.

----------


## AH

Tja smaken verschillen, ik word juist blij van dat BMS drivertje. en het gewicht.

----------


## Gast1401081

> In de planning voor 2014: Cheap & dirty sub/sat-setje (waar wel een fatsoenlijk geluid uit komt!!!) voor de privédingetjes en als het echt een keer niks mag kosten.
> 
> Nog geen idee wat het gaat worden (actief/passief, ook niet qua max budget) maar wel langzaamaan aan het oriënteren. Als je suggesties hebt...



marktplaats -  staat meer dan genoeg op -  op Facebook trouwens ook !

----------


## Outline

> @ Outline kijk eens naar LD Stinger heb vorig week 2x 10" gekocht, word er erg blij van.







> Ik moest er van huilen... vies hoog.
> Cromo is netjes, Alto Pro TS ietsje goedkoper maar ook goed te doen.



LD Stinger staat al op het lijstje maar dan in 12" (oa ivm geen tophat op 10"), net als Alto Pro TS112 & TS115. Toch grappig dat jullie allebei anders over dezelfde speaker denken!

Wat er ook op staat: ZX1, SX300 (alleen het frequentieverloop vanaf 6,5K...). Probleem is dan alleen: Welke sub hieronder? (nee, niet het gedrocht wat ZX1-sub wordt genoemd. komt nicht im frage!)

Wat mooi is met goede  ervaringen maar doel voorbij schiet: ZX4.

Wat er absoluut niet op komt: Mackie (ervaring mee: te schel), JBL (bekijk de frequentieplotjes van de JRX200-, EON300- en PRX400-serie maar), JB Systems Vibe (te duur voor wat je krijgt, zeker in vergelijking met LD) en alle (budget)merken met discutabele reputatie waarbij je je afvraagt of je over 2 of 3 jaar (indien nodig) nog überhaupt componenten kan krijgen.

Probleem is alleen beluisteren: De minder bekende merken zijn toch moeilijker om IRL ergens gaan te beluisteren. Dus vandaar mijn vraag naar de ervaringen zodat ik de list zo kort mogelijk kan houden.

Twijfel nog tussen passief en actief maar weet voor 95% zeker dat het passief wordt met (goede, maar iNuke zal ook al voldoen gezien de goede ervaringen van de diverse gebruikers) DSP amp ervoor. Een goed ingeregelde en begrensde DSP amp geeft ook een betere bedrijfszekerheid dan een actief setje waar achterop nog allerlei knopjes zitten waar aan gedraaid kan worden.

Daarnaast garandeer ik mijzelf en anderen in mijn inhuur/verhuur-kring de meeste compatibiliteit en flexibiliteit als ik passief ga daar iedereen in dat kringetje passief draait. Scheelt mij bovendien weer een extra investering in combikabel tov de berg Speakonkabel die ik heb liggen.





> marktplaats -  staat meer dan genoeg op -  op Facebook trouwens ook !



Nee, dank je. Koop liever nieuw dan andermans ellende. Ook of misschien wel juist met dit budget.

----------


## Gast1401081

> .... Koop liever nieuw dan andermans ellende. Ook of misschien wel juist met dit budget.



volgens mij koop je altijd iemand anders z'n ellende..... tenzij die iemand John Meyer heet, dan is de ellende nog te overzien...

Maar ::  https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...80292102090570 

geloof me, heb net weer zo'n setje weggezet,  en das voor 50 a 60 man gewoon een leuke kroegset.

----------


## AH

10" Stinger heeft wel degelijk een Tophat en een handvat bovenop waardoor je zo wegloopt met 2 st.
Gebruik ze hier ook met Inuke 6000 DSP ( ff juiste settings maken en dan is het hufterproof )

P.s. Ze passen met gemak in een arrenslee  :Cool:

----------


## Outline

> volgens mij koop je altijd iemand anders z'n ellende..... tenzij die iemand John Meyer heet, dan is de ellende nog te overzien...
> 
> Maar ::  https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...80292102090570 
> 
> geloof me, heb net weer zo'n setje weggezet,  en das voor 50 a 60 man gewoon een leuke kroegset.



Die set is (volgens de site) al weg. Daarnaast: Ik weet dat er voor enkele modellen van Bell geen vervangende drivers (Fostex) meer leverbaar zijn. Dit oa voor de 200W-uitvoering van de V2. Daarom is deze destijds ge-upgrade naar 300W.

Bell blijft voor mij wel een irritante outsider: Ik heb er best wel vaak mee gewerkt en weet dat het gewoon goed spul is wat goed klinkt. Alleen de kleurstelling (beton grijs), hoe Bell wordt geleid (ontwikkeling) en de vertegenwoordiging in NL (aantal keer gewisseld). Dat in combinatie met de restwaarde... Zal toch maar weer 'ns een informatiepakketje aanvragen...

Overigens geldt dat ook voor Syrincs: Goed merk maar totaal geen voorruitgang meer. Jammer.

BTW: ALS IEMAND NOG 4-ADERIGE, LICHTBLAUWE SPEAKERKABEL VAN SYRINCS WEET TE VINDEN....





> 10" Stinger heeft wel degelijk een Tophat en een handvat bovenop waardoor je zo wegloopt met 2 st.
> Gebruik ze hier ook met Inuke 6000 DSP ( ff juiste settings maken en dan is het hufterproof )
> 
> P.s. Ze passen met gemak in een arrenslee



Dat van die tophat voor de 8" en 10" staat niet in de catalogus. Kwam er pas net via de site achter...

Probleem met de 10" is dat ik een beetje moeite heb met inschalen van hoe hard en hoeveel personen/formaat ruimte. Mijn vermoeden is dat ik dan met de 12" iets meer op safe speel. Heb je overigens veel moeten corrigeren aan die 10"ers? En wat is je main use?

Wat betreft die iNuke: Daar ben je tevreden over? Op welk vermogen heb je je iNuke begrenst? Je weet dat 1,36 Behringer-Watt 1 echte Watt is? Qua vermogen had je aan een 3000 ook wel genoeg had maar eigenlijk ben je gek als je een 3000DSP koopt als je voor 6 tienen meer een 6000DSP kunt kopen met op 8 Ohm ongeveer 3,5x zoveel vermogen...

Info, info, info....

----------


## qvt

Hopelijk overmorgen een Leica X310 binnen, laserafstandsmeter met hellingshoeksensor  :Smile:  en nog een handig apparaatje die het draaiveld + N + PE checkt van CEE32's

----------


## AH

@ Outline settings voor de Stingers ben ik nog mee bezig, maar komt er wegens tijdgebrek dit jaar niet meer van.
Voorlopig alleen een 40hz lowcut lim op 600w (heb het idee dat dit wel veel hoger kan)
Volgend jaar maar even rustig voor gaan zitten om echte settings te maken, heb net wel even een snel testje gedaan met True RTA, ziet er best wel recht uit het enige wat opvalt is een piekje bij 16k (dat maakt het nou net zo lekker fris)
Wat de Inuke betreft de 2e 6000 DSP is onderweg, 3000 heb ik gehad maar snel omgeruild ivm vermogen.
Enige minpunt van de Inuke is de ventilatorruis maar dat is met een simpele mod opgelost.
Ze gaan hier de verhuur in en worden dus voor echt van alles gebruikt van begrafenis tot houseparty.

----------


## Outline

Die simpele mod betekent het vervangen van de ventilatoren?

Hou me maar op de hoogte van hoe en wat!

----------


## drbeat

> Die simpele mod betekent het vervangen van de ventilatoren?
> 
> Hou me maar op de hoogte van hoe en wat!



ja...wil jou modificatie zeker wel weten van je. zeer interessant.

----------


## kvdb013

Op You tube staat een filmpje over het vervangen van de desbetreffende ventilator,
ben het ooit eens tegen gekomen.

----------


## Outline

> Op You tube staat een filmpje over het vervangen van de desbetreffende ventilator,
> ben het ooit eens tegen gekomen.



Die modificatie ken ik ook. Ben dan wel benieuwd welke ventilator je gebruikt. Maar misschien dat er een simpelere oplossing is.

Overigens heb ik in een ander topic (of was dat in dit topic) gehoord/gelezen dat de nieuwere lichting stillere fannetjes heeft.

----------


## AH

Idd gewoon andere fan,s 
Volgende week komt een nieuwe, eerst maar ff kijken of die anders is.
Hou jullie op de hoogte. ( mits dit forum intussen niet ontploft is  :EEK!:  )

----------


## jakkes72

> ..... en nog een handig apparaatje die het draaiveld + N + PE checkt van CEE32's



Mag ik vragen naar het type/merk?

----------


## renevanh

Als je de passieve Alto TS serie kiest, stuur hem dan bi-amped aan.
Heb de passieve naast de actieve gehoord (actieve is bi-amped) en dat is echt een groot verschil. Laag is beter, hoog is minder schreeuwerig. Zowel voor de actieve als de passieve weet ik een luisteradresje mocht je geinteresseerd zijn.

----------


## NesCio01

Ik w8 nog op wat zaken voor in m'n nwe
taperack. Da's wat in de pijplijn zit.

grtz

Nes

----------


## Outline

> Idd gewoon andere fan,s 
> Volgende week komt een nieuwe, eerst maar ff kijken of die anders is.
> Hou jullie op de hoogte. ( mits dit forum intussen niet ontploft is  )



Je weet ons te vinden!





> Als je de passieve Alto TS serie kiest, stuur hem dan bi-amped aan.
> Heb de passieve naast de actieve gehoord (actieve is bi-amped) en dat is echt een groot verschil. Laag is beter, hoog is minder schreeuwerig. Zowel voor de actieve als de passieve weet ik een luisteradresje mocht je geinteresseerd zijn.



Da's dus klote, dat de actieve een stuk beter klinkt dan de passieve!

Ik zou graag actief gaan draaien maar het probleem is dat er in de budget-verantwoorde regionen geen actieve kasten zijn die echt hufterproof zijn. Bij de actieve TS112 zit het probleem in de potmeters die een dubbele gainfunctie hebben, namelijk tot de helft lijn en daarboven mic. Op het moment dat je van die konijnen hebt die de gainknop verder opendraaien dan dat het ingeregeld was, ga je dus problemen krijgen en kun je speakers vervangen. Daar heb ik geen zin in en daarom kies ik voor passieve topkasten met een losse DSP-versterker. Dit kun je veel Hufterproof-er maken dan je denkt.

Ander punt is en blijft de uitwisselbaarheid met de rest in mijn omgeving: Die draaien passief en dan zou ik dus de vreemde eend in de bijt worden.

----------


## jakkes72

> Je weet ons te vinden!
> 
> 
> 
> Da's dus klote, dat de actieve een stuk beter klinkt dan de passieve!



Zoals ik het verhaal lees is dat je beter de passieve versie, actief (bi-amped) aan kunt sturen, en dat dat beter klinkt dan de fabrieks actieve versie..

----------


## Outline

> Zoals ik het verhaal lees is dat je beter de passieve versie, actief (bi-amped) aan kunt sturen, en dat dat beter klinkt dan de fabrieks actieve versie..



Omdat je de passieve versie ook actief (bi-amped) aan moet sturen, lijkt mij eerder dat de actieve fabrieksversie beter klinkt dan de passieve versie die enkelvoudig wordt aangestuurd.

----------


## jakkes72

Zijn er drie versie's? 
(1) Een passieve versie welke je bi-amped aan moet sluiten, 
(2) een passieve met intern filter en 
(3) actieve welke een ingebouwde amp heeft?
Volgens de uitleg van Outline is dat het geval...?
Op de site van Alto zie ik alleen de passieve, en de actieve (met A toevoeging)

----------


## Outline

Ik haakte met mijn reactie even in op het gedeelte van 'het actief aansturen van de passieve versie'.

Er zijn inderdaad maar 2 versies: De passiever versie met intern filter en de actieve versie met ingebouwde versterker.

Wel zijn er nog versies met oa Bluetooth.

----------


## AH

Even terug komen op de Inuke 6000DSP.

Nieuwe is idd iets stiller dan die v 1,5 jaar oud, maar heeft exact dezelfde fan,s.
Ik wel het idee dat de nieuwe fan,s iets langzamer draaien.
Volgende week maar even naast elkaar los halen en de verschillen op zoeken.

----------

